# Ferry



## spanish_nomad (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi

We want to travel either Portsmouth Santander or Portsmouth Bilbao on Brittany Ferries on Baie De Sienene in autumn next year and a have pet friendly cabing for our dog.

We can not find one available for autumn 2019.

How soon each year do Brittany Ferries release cabins for sale?

Many thanks


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

spanish_nomad said:


> Hi
> 
> We want to travel either Portsmouth Santander or Portsmouth Bilbao on Brittany Ferries on Baie De Sienene in autumn next year and a have pet friendly cabing for our dog.
> 
> ...


They are likely sold out, there are not many and they are in high demand. Contact them to confirm but you may find yourself driving to the tunnel instead.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

If you contact Brittany ferries they will notify you of release dates,usually July/August for after November sailings,but you’ve got to be quick. I use the economie ferry service much better value.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

If you can’t book a dog friendly cabin you could book an ordinary cabin and put the dog in the ferry kennel.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

emlyn said:


> If you can’t book a dog friendly cabin you could book an ordinary cabin and put the dog in the ferry kennel.


Hola 

Which is fine until you have a rough crossing. Having had a rough crossing, I wouldn't put a dog in the ferry kennels again. The stench that I found at two o'clock in the morning was unbelievable. 

The tunnel is more driving but the expenses are similar and French toll roads are mainly empty making an easy drive 

Davexf


----------



## spanish_nomad (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I would never put my dog in one of their kennels again. When I was eventually allowed back in early morning, he was covered in his own poo. During the day, all and sundry with their children were allowed into the kennels to 'look at the doggies', which started them barking each time. I had to sit outside and ask people not to go in. Only put your dog in there if it is use to being locked in a strange crate in strange circumstances. Try to get a dog friendly cabin instead. However, we found that they are usually booked up and this year are going via the tunnel.


----------

